# Google Street View hits UK and Netherlands - my house!!



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2009)

I've pretty much wasted an afternoon here at work trawling on Google Street View around my neighbourhood in Nottingham and then over in the suburbs of Amsterdam. I'm very pleased with the look of my house and I can tell from the state of the place that it was probably taken some time in spring 2008. I also see that there was some serious construction work in central Amsterdam when Street View cars went by.

BTW: I love the way the arrows seem to float in mid air!


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought street view was creepy until they developed Google Latitude. That freaks me out.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, my Mum found this out too yesterday. Found our house, and all of the doors are open =/ If they invent Google house view, we're screwed


----------



## Bomber (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw the Google Street View car, it was an Opel Corsa (Vauxhall). The camera on top was crazy, I actually managed to take a photo of it.
I was stood outside of Sixth Form when it drove past, it actually stopped in front of me for at least 10 seconds then turned off at a junction opposite, it came back and stopped in front for another 10 seconds. It's safe to say that I have a good chance of being on Street View!

Afterwards I got a lift home when it appeared again, we were following it for a while until it turned off at another junction down to a Train Station.

Google's Street View Opel
Close Up - Google Street View Car


Bearing in mind these photos were taken on my phone, they are not the best quality.
We can also tell from this that Google is kind enough to cover the North of England, something that I didn't expect.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2009)

i had a good browse recently and spotted a friend of mine!!


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 24, 2009)

No one been seen cubing on it yet then?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 24, 2009)

looking at the gas prices the pictures in north-holland were taken somewhere in Juli/August

btw, I think the google car has an invisibility cloak, look down on streetview, you see the road


----------

